# Clear Euro lights or Black out Covers...91 Sentra GXe



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Alright..I have searched everywhere...for both clear euro front and rear-tail-lights..and no luck..
However..since I do have a black car...it might look cool with Black Out Covers....where can I find them and how much?
By the Way Im running a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont know about the covers but I know you can get the blackout spray paint for your car like at Autozone or Kragen or whatever autoparts store is near you.


----------

